# OTTB Conformation



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

To make it easier for others.  He's a lovely chocolate color; my Aunt's Morgan has the same coloring except with a blaze.


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

He has an ewe neck, which can be hidden a little with more topline muscle. He also looks a bit calf-kneed, but I'm not an expert so I'm not sure.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Slightly ewe necked- though it appears to be more from lack of muscle than actual deformation, toes out quite significantly. (I'm wondering if this is the reason for the boots and wraps, or does he over reach?) Fairly upright shoulder, but nice deep girth. I can't say too much about hind legs since he isn't squared in any of the pictures or is at an angle, but there's something about them that I just don't like. Good clean head. Does appear to be calf kneed as stated before, but with a good wither which is rare to find in a thoroughbred. Good weight. I'd worry about soundness later on, but he's decent and has beautiful coloring. What do you/are you planning to do with him?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

SRCM16 - he is not chocolate colored. He is a chestnut/sorrel (red based).


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i like him and think he looks the best in the third photo where he seems to have muscled up some and has been eating well. the other three aren't as flattering due to lack of weight/muscle imo.he also appears to be finer boned than i would personally like. cute face, feet seem long/odd but not horrible. i'm also curious about the bell boots and wraps.


----------

